# Bosch Electric Range



## Katsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, i've been having some problems with my electric range. 


Brand : Bosch

700 Series
Stainless
Integra™ Electric Range
HEI7052U


The touch-pad does not respond, the display displays broken letters, and the beeping won't stop.

it also gives "Error 125" 



I'm not very good at fixing things so i'm looking for some support.




Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Would be the circuit board. These are the various circuit boardshttp://www.repairclinic.com/Bosch-Range-Stove-Oven-Parts?s=b129a13c212 . You will need the part number out of the book that came with the range, or will have to open up the back to find out. The install is very easy, it is plug and play (ie unhook a couple of wires on the board, and plug back in).


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

*Katsu*,

The description of the malfunction with your range does *NOT* seem to indicate that there will be a quick, easy and cheap fix. The only action that I would recommend before calling a professional service repairperson is to power down the range for about 30 seconds via the circuit breaker for this appliance. This circuit breaker is located in your main circuit breaker electrical panel.

I do *NOT* have any hope that this action will cure your malfunction, but a least you will have given it a try.

Do not risk a couple hundred dollars (or more) to purchase a *p*rinted *c*ircuit *b*oard (PCB) through the internet (or at a brick and mortar store) if you have no idea where the malfunction is actually located. Once you purchase anything electrical, especially a PCB, there is no returning the part to get your money back. Period. End of Paragraph.

If you are a homeowner and not a professional repairman with an established track record, then you have a snowballs chance in a furnace in returning an electrical part that you purchased (and it did not fix your problem) so you can get your money back.

If you order a $200 PCB that, maybe, will cure your woes with your range, and the new $200 electrical part does not work, then what? You can’t return the part to get your money back. Do you even know if the part you replaced was defective in the first place? Well, I can tell you from my keyboard via this forum that neither you, me nor anybody else this side of a repairperson with field experience on this exact range could tell you either.

Speaking of $200 (or more) printed circuit boards, which board do you actually order? So, do you take a chance by drawing straws and place an order for a part?

When you hold a new replacement PCB in your hands and carelessly withdraw the PCB from its antistatic sleeve without wearing an antistatic wrist band, you risk silently and unknowingly zapping the PCB into an early grave before you install it into the range.

What do you do if the range still doesn’t work after throwing a new PCB at it? You can’t return the part for a refund. I guess you can use it as a scoop to clean out the cat box. You could try selling it on *ebay* for one-tenth your cost in a Buy-It-Now sale, and hope a sucker comes along and takes your word that the PCB is not defective. Or is it? Good luck with that.

Your best bet to repair your range in a timely manner (with a guarantee!!) is to call your nearest factory authorized Bosch appliance repairperson. Don’t go throwing expensive parts at this thing hoping that you find the bad part before you deplete your bank account.

Yes, I know this forum is a DIY Chatroom, but replacing expensive electrical parts in a willy-nilly manner, while hoping that you find a bad part in the process, can get costly very fast.

_Food for Thought:_ You might get lucky at the first $200 part swap and all will turn out well for you. If not, you’re a couple hundred bucks in the hole BEFORE you call for help.

Good luck.

_[Disclaimer: I am neither an appliance repairperson nor represent Bosch or any other appliance manufacturer in any capacity.]_


----------



## Katsu (Dec 30, 2009)

The problem was solved. after i turned the range off from the breaker for 24hours. (Survived 24hours on coffee and cup noodles).

Thank you for your help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually with Repairclinic.com they have a really good return policy, and I have always purchased my parts through them. We had the PCB (Control Board) go bad on our stove, but it took time to go. The repair guy wanted to replace the igniter for the bake section, the igniter board (stove, broil/bake), and the Control Board. Their cost was as much as buying a new stove. The cost for the new control board has paid for itself at a 1/8th of the cost.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Nohax did bring up some very good points.

Greg, I have been to repairclinic site many times over the years, but I have never ordered anything from them as I had good parts store about a mile from my house. Could you have returned the pcb if it was installed and did not fix the problem or was damaged during the install? It has been a while since I gave read their return policy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes I could have with no problems.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> Yes I could have with no problems.


:thumbsup: Definitely a plus to consider if I ever need to order an expensive part.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I just had to order a Transmission/Direct drive for the clothes washer tonight. $170 that was not in the budget, but wife needs it working by Sunday.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Ouch!


----------

